# VLC 08,5: liste de lecture



## rejane (20 Décembre 2007)

Salut  à tous
Je viens d'instaler la VLC 08.5 pour visionner la télévision sur mon mac G5 1,6 - osx 10,3,9- ( suis connecté à la FreeBox5 hd).
Impossible d'ouvrir la liste de lecture! qui peut me donner la clé ?
Merci d'avance
à +


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir

Quand tu parles de la "liste de lecture", s'agit-il de celle qui n'apparaît que lorsque la fenêtre du "contrôleur" est visible ?

Auquel cas tu peux faire Pomme+C (ou menu Fenêtre > Contrôleur) puis Pomme+P (ou menu Fenêtre > Liste de lecture, ou bien agrandir la hauteur de la fenêtre du "contrôleur" à la souris)...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2007)

et de quelle liste de lecture on parle?

il y a DEUX groupes de chaines TV free

-le bouquet complet "normal" , less chaines TV qui normalement sont visibles via TV
et avec manips freeplayer et autres bidouilles necessitant VLC également sur un mac 
(déjà traité)

- le bouquet de 13 chaines (du TNT) visibles directement  via une fenetre de navigateur 
ou VLC si on a construit une liste de lecture
(c'est déjà traité)


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Décembre 2007)

On parle de la fenêtre "liste de lecture" de l'application, ou bien d'une liste particulière de sources vidéo ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2007)

c'est effectivement ambigu, peut etre affaire de vocabulaire
on verra


----------



## rejane (22 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est effectivement ambigu, peut etre affaire de vocabulaire
> on verra



Merci de vos remarques
La liste de lecture s'ouvre automatiquement - maintenant -  avec la VLC!
Je n'ai pas compris qu'elle ne s'ouvrait pas au paravant

Par contre je n'arrive pas à initialiser freeplayer sur l'écran télé dans le panneau de configuratrion - je suis sur freebox v5 hd depuis 8 jours - et n'ai rien trouvé sur Free pour l'activer
à +


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2007)

pour freeplayer 
tu fais une recherche dans le forum !


----------



## macboite (22 Décembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas si cela peux t'aider mais il y a une dernière version de VLC 0.8.6d voir : http://www.videolan.org/.

Comme tu es sous Free, regarde aussi ce lien qui peut t'aider : http://imagneto.sourceforge.net/ 
 je l'ai trouvé sur ce forum! 

Bonnes fêtes à toutes et tous


----------



## rejane (22 Décembre 2007)

macboite a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si cela peux t'aider mais il y a une dernière version de VLC 0.8.6d voir : http://www.videolan.org/.
> 
> Comme tu es sous Free, regarde aussi ce lien qui peut t'aider : http://imagneto.sourceforge.net/
> je l'ai trouvé sur ce forum!
> ...



_la V. 08,6 est réservée aux Mac sous osx 10,4
à +_


----------



## macboite (22 Décembre 2007)

Heu, lu sur ce site : http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel209/VLC.html


Description de VLC
Vidéo Lan Client est LE lecteur par excellence sous MacOS X, simple, clair, précis. Il est capable de lire quasiment tous les formats vidéos actuellement disponibles. Un utilitaire totalement indispensable.
Informations complémentaires
Pas de difficultés d'utilisation.
Informations sur le logiciel

Site de l'éditeur :videolan.org/ Version :0.8.6d
Licence :FreewareSystème 
*requis :Mac OS 10.3 - 10.5*


Tu es bien sous Mac OS X 3?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2007)

et bien c'est encore une belle démonstration qu'il faut pas croire tout ce qui est sur le web !

ici  personne n'est mieux informé que les développeurs
et chez VL il est écrit:

Latest Mac OS X package for* 10.4 up to 10.5* (release 0.8.6d)

Last Mac OS X package for* 10.3* (release 0.8.6c)


----------



## macboite (22 Décembre 2007)

Bonne réaction, même si on est de + en + nombreux à le savoir! 

Please Vénérable Sage, la prochaine fois, indique le lien!  http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html

(Pour 10.3 voir en bas de la page....)

Et Bonne fêtes à Toi!


----------



## macboite (22 Décembre 2007)

Bonne réaction, même si on est de + en + nombreux à le savoir! 

Please Vénérable Sage, la prochaine fois, indique le lien!  http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html

(Pour 10.3 voir en bas de la page....)

Et Bonnes fêtes à Toi!


----------



## rejane (22 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> et bien c'est encore une belle démonstration qu'il faut pas croire tout ce qui est sur le web !
> 
> ici  personne n'est mieux informé que les développeurs
> et chez VL il est écrit:
> ...



J'ai pour l'instant la VLC 0,8,5 ET CELA FONCTIONNE BIEN POUR VISIONNER LA TÉLÉ SUR MON ÉCRAN IMAC G5 OSX 10,3,9

Mon problème est que FreePlayer n'est pas activé sur le boitier HD de la FreeBox. Ne pouvant pas sortir du tableau de configuration, une fois ouvert, j'ai laisser tomber
à + 
et merci


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2007)

macboite a dit:


> Please Vénérable Sage, la prochaine fois, indique le lien!


certainement pas!
ce forum n'est pas une hotline à dispo
il est nettement plus pédagogique d'indiquer que l'info existe à la source et qu'il est utile de faire l'effort  de chercher et verifier une chose  avant de l'énoncer.... c'est très formateur et une bonne facon de garder un oeil critique avec le web où n'importe peut écrire n'importe quoi   

bonnes fêtes


----------



## rejane (27 Juillet 2008)

Salut,
Où puis-je trouver la VLC 08,6"c".
J'ai du supprimer l'ancienne car la playlist M3u n'était plus reconnue et refusait de s'ouvrir;
J'ai voulu monter la vlc 06.8.i - la V."c " n'est plus sur le site - , mais dès l'ouverture, après avoir glissé la playlist M3u, l'appli disparaît inopinément!
Merci de votre aide
à +


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2008)

rejane t'es plus nioube
c'est *facile* à trouver chez videolan
http://downloads.videolan.org/pub/vlc/


----------

